# After both destinations are gone it's useless.



## Fuldrunks (May 17, 2016)

When it's quiet, and you look at the Pax Uber radar, visible drivers are not set on a destination. When you're on a destination you become invisible. Amazing how you get jobs, even though they may be 10 mins away. When you've used both up its a dead loss. Simply too many drivers and then it becomes closest to the request. I think Uber may also be sharing the work out now, so drivers that have not made as much money will get priority. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## letmethehellin (Nov 6, 2016)

Pax Uber Radar?


----------



## Fuldrunks (May 17, 2016)

letmethefuqin said:


> Pax Uber Radar?


Yep


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Gig said:


> Persistence is key to success.
> Some times are busier than others but on average Uber is great money. The trick is to be persistent and maintain a high rating.


I just spewed in the back of my throat. Don't post crap like that again please.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Gig said:


> ..... but on average Uber is great money.


I couldn't agree with you more, so I won't.

I was invited by my wealthy friend to a recent meeting of the Ferrari Owners Club and the most beautiful thing I saw was an arena full of amazing Ferrari cars, the majority of which had that Uber sticker we all love on their back window.

My friend confided that many of the owners had achieved their wealth creation with the great money earnt with that little sticker - he requested I not let the cat out of the bag so that I to will have a vehicle of that status shortly.

Uber On !


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, so I won't.
> 
> I was invited by my wealthy friend to a recent meeting of the Ferrari Owners Club and the most beautiful thing I saw was an arena full of amazing Ferrari cars, the majority of which had that Uber sticker we all love on their back window.
> 
> ...


...I guess with such a beautiful sight you would have taken some photos. Care to share?


----------

